# Green Fried Tomatoes



## powerplantop (Jul 19, 2017)

Cut green tomatoes (4 large size) into 1/2 inch rounds and cut the rounds in 4 equal size pieces.

Seasoning if fairly basic. 1/4 Cup Flour, 1/4 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon black pepper, 1/4 teaspoon granulated garlic and 1/4 teaspoon onion powder. This all gets mixed up with the cutup tomatoes. 

Add the seasoned / floured tomatoes to a wide flat bottom pan with 1/3 cup of oil (I used olive oil) heated to medium. After adding the tomatoes to the pan cover and cook on medium flame for 5 minutes. After 5 minutes stir them and return the lid. Do this three times, total covered cooking time is 15 minutes.

Next remove the lid and turn up to high. Continue cooking on high and stir every 3 to 5 minutes until you get some nice brown spots on the tomatoes. Strain as much of the oil as possible and enjoy.

Printable recipe here: Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Katie H (Jul 19, 2017)

Interesting variation on my usual fried green tomatoes recipe.  Love green tomatoes.

Have you tried pickled green tomatoes?  Oh, so good!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 19, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Interesting variation on my usual fried green tomatoes recipe.  Love green tomatoes.
> 
> Have you tried pickled green tomatoes?  Oh, so good!



I have had some pickled ones that were really good. I guess that is why I like tomatillo salsa.


----------

